# Cyclogest!



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Peter,

In your opinion, when do you think it best to start taking Cyclogest?

I know some people start after EC others after ET. I personally have always started after ET, but am afraid of not getting a big enough build up of progesterone.

Look forward to hearing from you.

love,

Sue  

P.S. How is your daughter doing?


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Sue,

Starting cyclogest after ET is probably the most common method. Some clinics start after EC but there is no proven benefit to this. The progesterone is absorbed very rapidly and is more than enough to maintain the luteal phase.

Catie is very well thanks, putting on a pound a week now!!

Regards,

Peter


Sue MJ said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> In your opinion, when do you think it best to start taking Cyclogest?
> 
> ...


----------

